# Top 15 Favorite Films Countdown!



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in Forum Games because there are RULES:

* Post your Top 15 favorite films of all time!
* Start at the 15th then count down - leave your number one for the end!
* If you like a franchise or multi-part story, pick your ONE MOST FAVORITE to represent it (otherwise mine would be two sagas and a bunch of Disney Animated Canon movies)
* Entry Format: Full Official Title of Film (year it was released)

And go! Here's mine:

15. Kill Bill Vol. 1 (2003)
14. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (2003)
13. The Fifth Element (1997)
12. Raggedy Ann and Andy: A Musical Adventure (1977)
11. The Secret of NIMH (1982)
10. Beauty and the Beast (1991)
9. Who Framed Roger Rabbit? (1988)
8. Gremlins (1984)
7. Jurassic Park (1993)
6. Batman Returns (1992)
5. The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012)
4. Edward Scissorhands (1990)
3. Spider-Man (2002)
2. Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
1. Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace (1999)


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2018)

That was difficult but here it is. Probably forgot about a lot of movies.

15: From Dusk till Dawn (1996)
14: Halloween (1978)
13: The Thing (1982)
12: Taxi Driver (1976)
11: The Fog (1980)
10: The Howling (1981)
09: The Ghost and the Darkness (1996)
08: Dunkirk (2017)
07: Das Boot (1981)
06: Tombstone (1993)
05: The Good the Bad and the Ugly (1966)
04: Psycho (1960)
03: Jaws (1976)
02: Alien (1979)
01: Jurassic Park (1993)


And hundreds of others aswell.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

I just want to ask if you mean Alien (1979) with Sigourney Weaver or if there was an unrelated film called Alien from 1970 I don't know about?


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I just want to ask if you mean Alien (1979) with Sigourney Weaver or if there was an unrelated film called Alien from 1970 I don't know about?


Whoops! That was a typo!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Whoops! That was a typo!



No worries. 

You seem to like a lot of gritty films and horror elements.

I think the common thread of mine is "Colorful Over-The-Top Films with Great Soundtracks"


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2018)

David Drake said:


> No worries.
> 
> You seem to like a lot of gritty films and horror elements.
> 
> I think the common thread of mine is "Colorful Over-The-Top Films with Great Soundtracks"




Yup, I absolutely love oldschool horror films from the 60s to 90s. But I watch everything else too, except for romantic comedies.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Yup, I absolutely love oldschool horror films from the 60s to 90s. But I watch everything else too, except for romantic comedies.



Hey, don't knock romcoms. There are some pretty good ones if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Hey, don't knock romcoms. There are some pretty good ones if you're into that sort of thing



Iam sure that they are very good ones out there, but Iam also certain that I wont like them anyway.  I  have a very dark sense of humor, which isnt very common in that sort of films. Iam also not the romantic kinda guy.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 21, 2018)

15. The Explendables (2010)
14. The Goonies (1985)
13. The Big Lebowski (1998)
12. The Good The Bad and the Ugly (1966)
11. Apocalypse Now (1979)
10. Goodfellas (1990)
9. John Wick 2 (2017)
8. The Gods Must Be Crazy 2 (1989)
7. Zootopia (2016)
6. Chocolat (2000)
5. The Color Purple (1985)
4. Casino (1995)
3. Donnie Brasco (1997)
2. Kill Bill Vol. 2 (2004)
1. Tombstone (1993)

This is incredibly difficult to pick. I love movies.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

I love movies too. That's why I extended it to 15.

You have a very eclectic mix. I like it.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 21, 2018)

15. Driving Miss Daisy.  (1989)
14. Forrest Gump. (1994)
13.Tombstone. (1993)
12. Inside Out. (2015)
11. O’ Brother where Art Thou. (2000)
10. Black Hawk Down (2002)
9. Big Jake (1971)
8. The Dark Knight (2008)
7. Mrs. Doubtfire (1993)
6. Jaws (1976)
5. Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009)
4. The Lion King (1994)
3. Full Metal Jacket (1987)
2. Jurassic Park (1993)
1. Zootopia (2016)


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Technically Lion King and Zootopia are both Disney Animated Canon films but I'll allow it since CG vs Traditional animation. 

Another couple of eclectic mixes with very strong movies. (You know, The Thing keeps ending up here, I think I should get around to watching that).


----------



## Sagt (Jul 21, 2018)

15. Hannah and Her Sisters (1986)
14. La La Land (2016)
13. The Graduate (1967)
12. Spirited Away (2001)
11. American History X (1998)
10. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
9. Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
8. Dunkirk (2017)
7. Kes (1969)
6. Isle of Dogs (2018)
5. The Girl Who Lept Through Time (2001)
5. A Silent Voice (2016)
4. Plague Dogs (1982)
3. The English Patient (1996)
2. Dr. Zhivago (1965)
1. Up (2009)

I was struggling to make a list, especially since I had to leave out a lot of other films I really like. >.>


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Ooh interesting. A lot of quirky, obscure picks. <3


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh geeze if I can’t spam disney/pixar/ghibli I don’t know...this list probably isn’t in exact order but. And I am not checking franchise for a lot of them, not sorry. 

15. Road to El Dorado (Dreamworks)
14. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
13. Prince and Me
12. The King and I 
11. Devil Wears Prada
10. Howl’s Moving Castle
9. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (Disney)
8. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
7. Pokemon 4Ever
6. Pirates of the Caribbean 
5. Underworld
4. The Lord of the Rings (extended editions, don’t make me pick one)
3. My Fair Lady
2. 13th Warrior
1. A Knight’s Tale


----------



## David Drake (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooh very nice picks (my Hobbit pick represents all 6 movies so I feel). Hunchback is actually my close second favorite Canon movie and actually has I feel the best score, but BatB squeaks by to me from its near-flawlessness.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 24, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Ooh very nice picks (my Hobbit pick represents all 6 movies so I feel). Hunchback is actually my close second favorite Canon movie and actually has I feel the best score, but BatB squeaks by to me from its near-flawlessness.


I wanted to put one of the tinker bell movies in there but I already skirted the rules enough I wasn’t sure if I should. 

This was a lot harder than I expected honestly.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah, but it's always fun to see people's picks


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

This is possibly(?) going to be really embarrassing. I can't put them in order... but here goes.

BOLT (2008)
Rio 2 (2014)
The Machinist (2004)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest (2006)
Alien: Resurrection (1997)
Balto (1995)
Thor: Ragnarok (2017)
The Cabin in the Woods (2011) (BECAUSE IT FEATURES MY GAY BOYFRIEND.)
Zootopia (2016)
Watership Down (1978)
Marvels' The Avengers (2012)
The Iron Giant (1999)
Moulin Rouge! (2001)
How To Train Your Dragon (2010)
The Desolation of Smaug (2013)


----------



## David Drake (Sep 8, 2018)

Oooohhh very very interesting picks. Interestingly, while I like Pearl and Journey better overall, Chest and Smaug still have sone of my favorite sequences of their respective franchises (I would say I love all the Middle-Earth films fairly equally in relation to other movies, but though I did enjoy all the Pirates films only the first two are on equal footing for me)


----------



## Rif_Foxworthy (Sep 10, 2018)

15: Midway
14: Goldfinger
13: Glory
12: Brother Bear
11: Rouge One
10: TMNT: Out of the Shadows
9: Avengers: Age of Ultron
8: Total Recall
7: GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra
6: Van Helsing
5: guardians of the Galaxy
4: Fantastic Mr Fox
3: Zootopia
2: Star Trek: First Contact
1: Ready Player One


----------



## David Drake (Sep 10, 2018)

A lot of action-oriented films with a few outliers. Interesting. First Contact is my favorite Star Trek movie as well.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 24, 2018)

So I decided for an experiment to see what I would pick up to 20. And...I couldn't really. Most other movies I like I really like a lot but aren't favorite favorites, and it's hard to quantify which I like more than others. I have favorites among franchises and series, and sometimes among directors, but not enough honest to god favorite movies to make it to 20.

That's not to say I found zero additional favorites. In fact I found two! So here are my other favorite films:

16. Dogma (1999)
17. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990)

And here's a short list of honorable mentions that I considered for 18/19/20 but decided that I didn't like quiiite enough to go on a true "favorites" list at least:

* Little Shop of Horrors (1986)
* The Fly (1986)
* UHF (1989)
* Men in Black (1997)
* Sin City (2005)
* Scott Pilgrim vs The World (2010)
* Warcraft (2016)


----------



## PiperTheGoat (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh dear. This is going to be very difficult... some may be out of order because I just can't make up my mind.

15. White Christmas (1954)
14. The Neverending Story (1984)
13. Austin Powers (1997)
12. Princess Bride (1987)
11. Eragon (2006)
10. Waterhorse (2007)
9. Sinister (2012)
8. Alien (1979)
7. Jurassic Park (1993)
6. Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith (2005)
5. Dirty Dancing (1987)
4. Top Gun (1986)
3. Ready Player One (2018)
2. Avatar (2009)
1. The Lion King (1994)

Honestly any of these could be placed anywhere XD. But this is what I feel right now. That was really hard. "Gone with the Wind" (1939), "Fantastic Mr. Fox" (2009), and "World War Z" (2013) are some that came really close. It's hard for me to pick favorites. I generally go with the ones I could watch literally whenever.


----------



## David Drake (Nov 30, 2018)

PiperTheGoat said:


> Oh dear. This is going to be very difficult... some may be out of order because I just can't make up my mind.
> 
> 15. White Christmas (1954)
> 14. The Neverending Story (1984)
> ...



Ooh, there's some good ones on there. A couple that I haven't seen but great mix. A lot of sweeping epics with some small outliers.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome to WatchMojo.com and today we're counting down the top 15 movies 


#15 The Matrix
#14 Star Wars
#13 Tangled 
#12 Megamind
#11 The BEEEEE MOOOVIEEEEE ( you like jazzzzzzz)
#10 Monsters vs Aliens 
#9 Wallace andGromitt
#8 Madagascar
#7 Cars
#6 Finding Nemo 
#5 Shrek 
#4 The Incredibles
#3 Up
#2 Zootopia
#1 Over the hedge 



This was a meme list lol


----------



## David Drake (Nov 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Welcome to WatchMojo.com and today we're counting down the top 15 movies
> 
> 
> #15 The Matrix
> ...



Decent movies. Lots of animated. But which Star Wars?


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 3, 2018)

Oooh, this is a fun thread. Though it'll be really difficult to narrow it down to 15...

15 - Hellboy (2004)
14 - How to Train your Dragon (2010)
13 - 12 Angry Men (1957)
12 - The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
11 - Rocky (1976)
10 - Fast Five (2011)
9  - The Princess Bride (1987)
8  - Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace (1999)
7  - Interview with the Vampire (1994)
6  - Bambi II (2006)
5  - A Fistful of Dollars (1964)
4  - Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)
3  - Avatar (2009)
2  - Zootopia (2016)
1  - Monkey Business (1931)

I originally had the Lion King at number 7, but realized it broke the rules. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

